# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Dapper Drake Feature Freeze Imminent

## TheFridge

<p>Matt Zimmerman sent out a <A href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000082.html">note</a> reminding everyone that “Feature Freeze” for Ubuntu 6.04 is coming up in two days:</p>
<blockquote><p>The feature freeze for Dapper begins this Thursday, February 23rd.  This means that feature goal development be substantially complete.  Features which are behind schedule may be granted exceptions (for priority goals with a clear roadmap to completion) or deferred to the next release.</p></blockquote>
<p>Ben Collins has also <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-February/000081.html">asked</a> for community wide testing of the server and desktop kernels during this time, as the kernel freeze is just a mere six weeks away. The entire development <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule">schedule</a> is available, as always, on the <a href="http://wiki.ubuntu.com">wiki</a>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

